# Muhammad Ali passes away aged 74 :(



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

> Muhammad Ali has died at the age of 74, a family spokesman has said.
> The former world heavyweight boxing champion, one of the world's best-known sportsmen, died at a hospital in the US city of Phoenix in Arizona state after being admitted on Thursday.
> He was suffering from a respiratory illness, a condition that was complicated by Parkinson's disease.
> The funeral will take place in Ali's hometown of Louisville, Kentucky, his family said in a statement.


http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-16011175

2016 is really taking it's toll. RIP champ.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Dang, that's too bad.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

It's a bummer he was sick so long.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Last night I had a dream, When I got to Africa,
I had one hell of a rumble.
I had to beat Tarzan’s behind first,
For claiming to be King of the Jungle.
For this fight, I’ve wrestled with alligators,
I’ve tussled with a whale.
I done handcuffed lightning
And throw thunder in jail.
You know I’m bad.
just last week, I murdered a rock,
Injured a stone, Hospitalized a brick.
I’m so mean, I make medicine sick.
I’m so fast, man,
I can run through a hurricane and don't get wet.
When George Foreman meets me,
He’ll pay his debt.
I can drown the drink of water, and kill a dead tree.
Wait till you see Muhammad Ali.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I will always remember not only his boxing but his shoot match with Antonio Inoki.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> I will always remember not only his boxing but his shoot match with Antonio Inoki.


Makes you wonder what would have been if he had come along 30 years later! We've seen guys with movement like his since but never to this day have I seen a 240lb man with reactions like his. He really was a freak.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> Makes you wonder what would have been if he had come along 30 years later! We've seen guys with movement like his since but never to this day have I seen a 240lb man with reactions like his. He really was a freak.


Heh, why? The best hw's were in his era.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Heh, why? The best hw's were in his era.


Because he would have come along in the MMA era!! Seriously his movement make Cain, Overeem and JDS look like robots.... slow robots


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

One of my favorite childhood memories is the time my dad let me and my brothers stay up late and listen to THE FIGHT OF THE CENTURY, his first fight with Frazier live on the radio with the grownups. Commentators were a lot different back then. They actually described what was happening instead of rambling on with unimportant ****.
We sat in front of the radio and fought over a copy of LIFE magazine that featured him. I was the only Ali fan there. Practically every other white person in America wanted Frazier to whoop his uppity draft dodging ass. I was always the odd one and already a hippy. I thought he was a hero for refusing to fight in Vietnam.

RIP Champ. Thanks for everything.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

There was a slight problem when Muhammad Ali got to the pearly gates, apparently there was some dispute over who was the greatest


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> Makes you wonder what would have been if he had come along 30 years later! We've seen guys with movement like his since but never to this day have I seen a 240lb man with reactions like his. He really was a freak.


I agree totally, I only truly appreciated his skill after watching breakdowns of his fights in good-quality slow motion, he was so fast.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry guys but you've still never seen a 240lb man move like that. In his prime he always weighed in at 210lb or less. Cassius Clay weighed less than 200 in his pro fights and that's with no cut. that's all part of his greatness. He always fought bigger men. he weighed about 230 in the worst performance of his career.
In today's UFC he would be a MW.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I believe The Greatest and Bruce Lee are the two most mentioned names for inspiring all fighters to be in the game today. 



> Pros react to Muhammad Ali's death
> 
> Scott Coker ✔ @ScottCoker
> Your legacy will live forever. We're all going to miss you Champ, float on. #RIPMuhammadAli #GOAT
> ...


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Kevin "King" Casey is fighting on today's UFC199 card.

Last I heard he's dating or married to one of Muhammad Ali's daughters.

Imagine losing your father in law the day before your fight.

And your father in law is Muhammad Ali.

Wow.










R.I.P. Muhammad Ali


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think he will be forever remembered as alot more then that is included in that statement? UFC 199 was all about him but they neglected to mention Leila Ali's boxing or his match with Inoki. Ali once tweeted to Dana White about that match.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Great example of why Muhammad Ali / Ronda Rousey comparisons fall short.

Can't compare the positive attitude of Ali with Ronda who is too insecure & fragile to cope with PVZ congradulating Holly Holm for beating her.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah she was confident until her loss and now she's insecure as hell.


----------



## Asnok (Jun 13, 2016)

Still he is a great boxer

I think it is first of all because of his height - 192 cm. All the best boxers are pretty tall.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Wasn't he comparatively smaller then some of his opponents like Joe Frazier and George Foreman?


----------



## Asnok (Jun 13, 2016)

kantowrestler said:


> Wasn't he comparatively smaller then some of his opponents like Joe Frazier and George Foreman?


Joe Frazier is 182 cm


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What about George Foreman then?


----------



## Asnok (Jun 13, 2016)

kantowrestler said:


> What about George Foreman then?


George Foreman is also about 192 cm, but he is younger. I think Foreman is a great boxer too (the height helps:wink01 . Nevertheless Ali is more popular, and managed to earn USD 50 mln a year. Maybe because he is a little bit a showman.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah what was his estate valued at towards the end?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Ali was considerably taller than Frazier.


Man, why the hell did I never hear of Frazier Vs Ali IV? Both their daughters fought one another. Woman's boxing was/is so criminally unknown. I didn't know Laila Ali existed until Rousey, and even then I didn't hear of Frazier / Ali IV till now.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I knew about Leila Ali long before I know who Ronda Rousey was and what she accomplished as a boxer. Then again I'm a little more receptive to that kind of information.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I guess I'm not receptive then.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Or just not looking for it. At the times I think if you were looking for the information you could find it. On the other hand things were different if you weren't, like they weren't talking about it on Sports Center or anything.


----------



## Ryan_Stevens (Apr 5, 2017)

It's really very news when the news came Muhammad Ali passed away. He is the legend Boxing player still no one Boxer come like Muhammad Ali.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And people seem to forget that he also participated in an experimental match with Antonio Inoki that is considered a predecessor to MMA.


----------



## DaveAlce (Mar 10, 2020)

The another Legend was fallen that day!!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Was it really that long ago?


----------

